# Old and obsolete??



## bwester (Jun 12, 2006)

My wife and I were cleaning the house this weekend when my wife proceeded to get on to me for our vintage vacuum cleaner. I'll admit its a bit old, but works just fine. The funny thing is I can remember my mom giving my dad the same talk when I was a child, about the same vacuum. Its a 1960's Rainbow vacuum that was handed down to me from my father and I absolutely love it. Yeah its a bit of a pain in the butt to use, but its a chrome plated mass of steel thats been running fine for over 40 years. You just gotta respect that. Anybody else got some old machine they just HAVE to hold on to, despite the complaining of their significant other?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2006)

Not a machine, but a beat-up old leather hassock from way before we met. My husband is so attached to it that he took it to a leather seamstress to have some of the ripped stitching repaired, and then we found some large fiber-filled pillows to stuff it with, since the stuffing was long since gone. Not quite like new, but functional.


----------



## Kev (Jun 12, 2006)

Interesting that you mentioned this. My regular vac might be on its last leg, so my cousin gave me a Kirby vac her mother had when she was still living. This thing is OOOOOOOOOOOOOooold. It weighs about 4 tons, but will suck the floor boards up if you're not careful.  I think I like it. I certainly won't be tossing it anytime soon.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

When we recenlty moved, you-know-who finally realized we really couldn't move with all of the ancient computers (again). We know all the dumpsters in the tri-town area now! It was a nightmare, not to mention being kind of, well, clandestine. 
It was the last thing I needed to deal with when we were in the last days of moving. 

Having an SO who collects old Apple 2Cs is, well....you don't want one. Well, actually - maybe some of you do...in which case, if you pay for shipping, he's yours!


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

I have old transformers. Does that count? Well not that many anymore. Just mainly reissues of the original G1's.  My grandmother gave away all my old toys to her workers in the philippines. I had the 5 lion set for voltron, the metals ones, that I was looking for when I went back. They weren't there anymore. My girlfriend just says I'm a big kid. oke:


----------



## bwester (Jun 12, 2006)

Kev said:


> Interesting that you mentioned this. My regular vac might be on its last leg, so my cousin gave me a Kirby vac her mother had when she was still living. This thing is OOOOOOOOOOOOOooold. It weighs about 4 tons, but will suck the floor boards up if you're not careful.  I think I like it. I certainly won't be tossing it anytime soon.



Kirbys are FANTASTIC vacs. Never get rid of it. It should last you forever, but if you ever need parts, let me know. A lady I work with services them.


----------



## bwester (Jun 12, 2006)

Heather said:


> When we recenlty moved, you-know-who finally realized we really couldn't move with all of the ancient computers (again). We know all the dumpsters in the tri-town area now! It was a nightmare, not to mention being kind of, well, clandestine.
> It was the last thing I needed to deal with when we were in the last days of moving.
> 
> Having an SO who collects old Apple 2Cs is, well....you don't want one. Well, actually - maybe some of you do...in which case, if you pay for shipping, he's yours!



Heather, I was the same way when I moved out of my apartment, though I was never a mac fan.....


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Having an SO who collects old Apple 2Cs is, well....you don't want one. Well, actually - maybe some of you do...in which case, if you pay for shipping, he's yours!


 Heather, mine is a computer programmer, and so he collects computers, period. Whenever we see anything lying on the street, he has to get his tools out to take it apart to see if there is anything we need. It has gotten so bad, that he needed to turn our bedroom into the "office" where he stores his servers and computers on all these racks. We now sleep in the living room, using the small dining room as the living room. And, it's not like I can use any of his stuff. Everything he does is some type of linux or unix. I barely understand basic HTMl codes.


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Heather, mine is a computer programmer, and so he collects computers, period. Whenever we see anything lying on the street, he has to get his tools out to take it apart to see if there is anything we need. It has gotten so bad, that he needed to turn our bedroom into the "office" where he stores his servers and computers on all these racks. We now sleep in the living room, using the small dining room as the living room. And, it's not like I can use any of his stuff. Everything he does is some type of linux or unix. I barely understand basic HTMl codes.




Oh, good heavens! Well, you should definitely have that RO unit then! No doubt about it! LOL. 
We had all that crap in the last house in the "entropy" room. It was the computer room, but we never used the computers in there, and just dumped everything so it turned into the entropy room. Of course, it was south facing so I moved in too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Having an SO who collects old Apple 2Cs is, well....you don't want one. Well, actually - maybe some of you do...in which case, if you pay for shipping, he's yours!



You know, you have an antique, Heather. Must be worth something...


----------



## bwester (Jun 13, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Heather, mine is a computer programmer, and so he collects computers, period. Whenever we see anything lying on the street, he has to get his tools out to take it apart to see if there is anything we need. It has gotten so bad, that he needed to turn our bedroom into the "office" where he stores his servers and computers on all these racks. We now sleep in the living room, using the small dining room as the living room. And, it's not like I can use any of his stuff. Everything he does is some type of linux or unix. I barely understand basic HTMl codes.



There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with Linux/unix. I have been running it on my computers for damn near a decade. In fact, Red Hat Linux is what is powering the monster of a computer I'm on now. I commend your SO for using a more advanced OS that doesnt fall prey to all the viruses and spyware that Billy Gates' OS does.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Macs are quite secure, also. At least they are now. Who knows what will happen as Apple switches to Intel for their chips.


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Macs are quite secure, also. At least they are now. Who knows what will happen as Apple switches to Intel for their chips.



What SF said...I worry more now.


----------



## lindafrog (Jun 13, 2006)

How about furniture that is old but not obsolete. My gold velveteen couch has been moving around with me since 1976. Its 6 foot long and continues to claims victims who fall asleep on it because its still so comfy. :
Happy growing from
Linda in Michigan -
where its still in the 40's at night. Will I ever be able to put the orchids outside for the summer.?


----------



## bwester (Jun 13, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Macs are quite secure, also. At least they are now. Who knows what will happen as Apple switches to Intel for their chips.


Macs are secure now because OsX is a UNIX based OS. And UNIX is rock solid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2006)

bwester said:


> Macs are secure now because OsX is a UNIX based OS. And UNIX is rock solid.



Yes, that is true. Maybe the worry is more what will happen with all the old software. Until Apple switched to OSX, you never had to worry about compatibility. Now everyone has switched to new software for OSX, and Apple is switching to Intel chips -- which means more incompatibility eventually. 

By the way, I am a die-hard Apple/Mac fan. A little disgusted, but still a die-hard fan.


----------



## bwester (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm afraid Intel will bring them down a bit. I wanted a mac till that happened, I'm a big AMD fan.


----------



## Heather (Jun 14, 2006)

bwester said:


> I'm afraid Intel will bring them down a bit. I wanted a mac till that happened, I'm a big AMD fan.



I too wish they had gone w/ AMD...will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------

